# Doggie Carrier!



## Bexxo (Jul 5, 2009)

I can't take full credit for this because my mom made it but I picked out the fabric and helped design it. Fabio absolutely LOVES it!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

its lovely xx


----------



## Bexxo (Jul 5, 2009)

Thank you!:cheer:


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

wow that's beautiful! He fits perfectly and looks so cute!!
Well done to you and your mum


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh I love that!! you desiged it??


----------



## Bexxo (Jul 5, 2009)

Well it was a very simple pattern that was much to big for him, so we had to modify it so it would be secure. The original carrier the side weren't cinched. So a little bit.


----------



## voodewlady (May 14, 2009)

That's so cute. I bet you could sell those.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Very nice bag and chi!





voodewlady said:


> That's so cute. I bet you could sell those.


You took the words out of my mouth...............


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

awesome! Looks like everyone is enjoying themselves!


----------



## Bexxo (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm working on one right now that I am going to sell.

Its a really pretty green and blue paisley, with a luxurious chenile inside and blue plaid accents.

Thats my cheesy description. But it is really, really nice and should be done today or tommorow.


----------



## Bexxo (Jul 5, 2009)

If anyone is interested, please let me know.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Would love to see a pic of the carrier you are selling. it sounds really nice


----------



## curvesarein (May 29, 2009)

By the way I love the one you made yourself that is for sale, but sadly can't afford it.


----------



## Bexxo (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm sorry...The reason it's so expensive is that I used really nice materials and the time that went into it. As I get better the prices will lower I think.


----------



## curvesarein (May 29, 2009)

Your price is well worth your time I am sure. I know how much time I spent on a silly shirt today for my chi and it was already made, just a few adjustments. LOL I am a seamstress too, but stopped sewing much a long time ago.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Bexxo said:


> I'm sorry...The reason it's so expensive is that I used really nice materials and the time that went into it. As I get better the prices will lower I think.


Hi..I think it is well worth it. I sell on etsy also and make carriers and clothing. Even though I haven't had time to work on my clothing in some time. The carriers take up all my extra time. But gosh.....even when you get better all the more reason not to lower your prices. It's all about quality  Good luck on your etsy sales and happy sewing. Looking forward to seeing morel. Oh....I know all about the prices on these fabrics. Scary isn't it. I use alot of vintage fabrics in my carriers and it can be soooo dang pricey, not to mention the fun goodies that go along with it  I just finished designing a new style for my new pup, Fern, and had to make another for Ivy too  I find it so enjoyable to create something unique don't you? It's nice for people to have something that you don't see everywhere  Now I just have to finish this next one to get up on etsy lol!!!! If there was more time in a day!

Lori


----------



## Bexxo (Jul 5, 2009)

Yeah. Thanks for your advice and I plan to start making other stuff today. =]


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Bexxo said:


> Yeah. Thanks for your advice and I plan to start making other stuff today. =]


Great, looking forward to seeing more of your creations when you are done

Lori


----------

